# Anniversary celebrations?



## CoMoJayne (Jun 13, 2016)

We just celebrated our 44th anniversary with dinner and a movie.  Our friends celebrated their 45th with a small dinner party.  Best friends will celebrate 50 in August and aren't planning anything special.  In our circle of friends we usually have the big party at 40, when we're still young enough to kick up our heels and stay up til midnight .  At 45 it's the big international trip, at 50 it's a family celebration with open house for friends.  A few have made it to 60 and they have dinner at the Country Club and the club sends out an email announcing it and we all try to stop by their table and offer well wishes and/or a small gift.  

How do you (and your friends) celebrate wedding anniversaries?


----------



## IKE (Jun 13, 2016)

Been together a little over 40 years and we never have done anything at all on our anniversary.......funny, we both remember the month and year but not the actual day.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Jun 13, 2016)

We always do 'something' for our anniversary, could be big or small but we acknowledge it.   My husband is great about this kind of stuff.    This year, we're going to Maui for 3 weeks, can't wait!!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 18, 2016)

Late congratulations on your wedding anniversary Jayne.  We'll be celebrating our 40th in September.  We used to always go out to a restaurant on our anniversary, but we're happier just to enjoy something special at home now.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 18, 2016)

debbie in seattle said:


> We always do 'something' for our anniversary, could be big or small but we acknowledge it.   My husband is great about this kind of stuff.    This year, we're going to Maui for 3 weeks, can't wait!!!



Three weeks is Maui is awesome Debbie, I know you'll have a great time together.  Love Hawaii!


----------



## Falcon (Jun 18, 2016)

I think wives place more significance on it than men.  Frankly, I never thought about it until the subject came up.

Why rue that day?  Blahhahhahaa?


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 18, 2016)

We go out to dinner for all our anniversaries. Nothing elaborate. We never have dinner out unless we are traveling so it is a treat. Next April it will be 45 years maybe we will make that one a bit special.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 19, 2016)

Sept will be 53 for us...Our children gave us a party at 50..
(Our wedding pics on the mantel) 
.


----------



## Bobw235 (Jun 19, 2016)

We'll usually go out for dinner and we always exchange a card with some heartfelt thoughts and reflection on what our relationship means.  There have been times when our marriage suffered, but we've survived it.  Next year will be our 40th and we expect to do something special, but I'm not sure what it will be.  We've talked about Hawaii since neither of us has ever been there.  Might throw a huge party to celebrate.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jun 19, 2016)

Nothing special for us..  On our 25th. , I was in Florida on business and my wife was back home in England.  For our 40th. we were in the Netherlands and had a very nice meal in a Greek restaurant.  We usually have a holiday round the time of our aniversary in Sept.  It's a good time to go. The kids are back at school so places are quieter, but the weather is still good.

43 years this year.  If we make it to 50, we might have a family get together, but we will probably have to go to them!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 19, 2016)

Great photos Ken, then and now.


----------

